# مشروع منتجع سكنى سياحى بالغردقة



## احمدصابر (19 أبريل 2007)

كان الهدف الرئيسى للمشروع تحقيق اكبر استفادة ممكنة للارض من حيث مساحة البناء المسموح بها والتى تصل الى 40 % بالارضى و 50 % بالمتكرر لكنها نسبة تعتبر كبيرة فى مثل تلك المشاريع لذا فقد اعتمدت الفكرة التصميمية على الاتى
 خلق بيئة داخلية مميزة بالاخص لبعد الموقع عن البحر حيث يقع على الجانب الاخر للبحر من طريق السويس الغردقة .
 المركزية فى التصميم وتجميع الفراغات المفتوحة فى فراغ واحد كبير وعدم تفتيتها حيث ان المساحة لا تسمح بعمل اكثر من فراغ مما اعطى الكثير من المزايا ومنها
التساوى فى مساحة الاطلال لكل الوحدات .
الاحساس بامتلاك فراغ اكبر لكل وحدة .
التعويض عن عدم وجود رؤية خارجية والبعد عن البحر.
تكون المشروع من عدد من الوحدات مختلفة المساحات تبدا من الاستوديو 35 م الى 120 م مما اعطى الفرصة على استيفاء متطلبات السوق من شرائح مختلفة يأخذوا جميعا كل المزايا التصميمية للمشروع 
كما احتوى المشروع على مطعم على اكثر من منسوب حيث يصل الى الروف العلوى والذى استغل مساحته بالكامل فى عمل برجولات و كافيتريات علوية مفتوحة حيث يرى المشروع البحر من الروف ولكن ربما لا يظهر ذلك فى المنظور ولكن يتضح بالموقع العام ومطبخ وبعض المحال التجارية وسكن للعمال وغرف للخدمات.
ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى شرح الفكرة وارجو التقيمم والنقد للاستفادة بآرائكم وشكرا- م / احمد صابر


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

لاني لم امر بتصميم منتجع سياحي من قبل في التصميم وليس لدي الخبرة الكافية فكل ما يسعني ان اقوله له هو جيد جدا الاظهار والكتلة
والله الموفق دائما


----------



## حسام عبدالله (19 أبريل 2007)

ارجو تنزيل المساقط ومخطط الموقع العام لنستطيع النقد.
مجهود تشكر علية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز احمد صابر
نرجو رفع المساقط الافقية والموقع العام ومساقط الوحدات لاكتمال التعرف علي المشروع وفهم مكوناته
مع حالص الشكر والتقدير علي هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## مجد1970 (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا لك على المشروع الحلو الرجاء اضافة المساقط و الواجهات و المقاطع مع حبي لك


----------



## احمدصابر (19 أبريل 2007)

تم ارفاق الموقع العام والمساقط التفصيلية للوحدات حيث تتجمع تلك الوحدات بالمسقط لتكون ربع دائرة تكون مجموعة ثم تكتمل الاربع مجموعات لتكتمل الدائرة 
ويفصل كل ربع من هذه الدائرة مدخل رئيسى الى الفراغ الداخلى( فراغ حمام السباحة ) ذو ارش يرتفع بكامل ارتفاع الكتلة ليعطى الاحساس بالتوجيه والتميز عن باقى الوجهة 
ويقع المشروع على ثلاث شوارع وجار من الجهة الجنوبية واجمالى مساحة الارض 10000م2 بواقع 100م فى 100م


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 أبريل 2007)

نموذج متميز لحل مشكلة الموقع الذي لا توجد به ايه مطلات، من خلال ايجاد مطل داخلي، واعتقد انه احياء لفكرة الفناء الداخلي وان كان بمقياس كبير نسبيا
شكرا لك علي المشاركة بهذا المشروع وفي انتظار المشروعات الاخري


----------



## حسام عبدالله (19 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز احمد
بعد الاطلاع على المخططات المرفقة اقدر لك جهدك ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات
1. لم يتم الاستفادة من خصائص الموقع العام المطل على ثلاث شوارع.
2. من المفضل الدخول والخروج من مكان مركزي لتسهل عملية الرقابة في الدخول.
3. مواقف السيارات بعيدة جدا عن الوحدات.
4. وجود فراغ مركزي واحد يخلق نسبة عالية من الضوضاء.
5. كان ممكن حل الموفع العام عن طريق استخدام cluster concept.
6. المساحات الخضراء ضائعة بالاضافة انة يفضل وجودها في الداخل لتعظيم الاستفادة منها للاطفال.
7. الشكل الدائري غير منسجم مع محددات الموقع.
مع تقديري لجهدك وهذا عبارة عن وجهة نظر


----------



## احمدصابر (20 أبريل 2007)

ردا على الاستاذ / حسام عبدالله
اولا..متى يكون الشكل الدائرى منسجم مع محددات الموقع 
ثانيا..لا يوجد اى اطلال لخارج الموقع لذا كان يجب خلق مطل داخلى للمشروع 
ثالثا..اعتقد ان افضل البدائل لموقع يطل على ثلاث شوارع هو الشكل الدائرى 
رابعا..اذا حاولت ان تستخدم cluster concept.فستجد ان المساحات الباقية كفراغ مفتتة وصغيرة جدا لاتصلح للاستخدام وممارسة اى نشاط بالاضافة ان الفراغ الكبير اعطى امكانية عمل حمام سباحة كبير مقسم الى عدة مناسيب للاطفال والكبار معا واصبح نقطة مركزية فى الفكرة لانك اذا درست المساحة جيدا ستجد ان 10000 متر لمثل هذه المشاريع هو رقم ضئيل جدا بالاخص مع نسبة البناء التى تصل الى 50 % فمن اين ستحصل على cluster concept
خامسا..من احد متطلبات المشروع عدم دخول السيارات بالاضافة ان المسافة ليست كما قلت كبيرة ارجو ان تراجع المساحات بالاضافة الى وجود جراج خلفى اضافى ومن الممكن دخول السيارات عبر ممر الخدمة الداخلى
الضوضاء تنتج عن استخدامات اخرى ليس فى مثل هذه المشاريع 
النسبة البنائية المذكورة سابقا تستطيع ان تستنتج من خلالها ان الفراغ المتبقى ليس بكبير بعد استخدامه فى حمام السباحة والطرق الداخلية حيث كان احد الاهداف كبر مساحة الحمام بالاضافة الى وجود اماكن خضراء متخللة حمام السباحة واماكن لعب الاطفال والملاعب فى المناطق الخلفية لعدم الضوضاء والامان


----------



## zizo (20 أبريل 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## سالم خطاب (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام عبدالله (20 أبريل 2007)

الاستاذ احمد صابر المحترم
1. لماذا الشكل الدائري افضل خيار للتصميم في موقع يطل على ثلاث شوارع.
2. فكرة الفناء الداخلي فكرة جميلة ولم انتقدها ولكن الحل القائم فعلا لم يوفر المناطق الخضراء للعب الاطفال بطريقة محمية من حركة السيارات. ارجو الاطلاع جيدا على الموقع العام.
3. من احد متطلبات المشروع عدم دخول السيارات كما تقول رغم انة لا يوجد عزل للحركة في المشروع بين حركة المشاة والسيارات.
في الختام جميع ملاحظاتي هي عبارة عن وجهة نظر لتبادل الخبرات وتبادل الاستفادة وما اشعر بة ان المطلوب هو التهليل والتصفيق وليس ابداء الملاحظات.
بالتاكيد التصميم يحتوي عناصر كثيرة جديرة بالاحترام منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر تنوع المساحات للوحدات السكنية, تصميم الوحدات السكنية , ربط هذة الوحدات بعضها ببعض.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
لا مانع من الخلاف والاختلاف وعدم الاتفاق علي رأي واحد وهذا لا يفسد للود قضية
انا شخصيا تعرضت للعديد من وجهات النظر التي كادت تهدم بعض المشروعات التي شاركت بها ولا اخفيكم سرا انني قد تضايقت من هذا الكلام في بادئ الامر ولكن مع الوقت وجدي ان هذه الاراء المتعددة المختلفة تعطي لما نقوم به قيمة ومعني، وهذا هو الهدف، واذا كان الرأي مختلف تماما فاعتقد في رايي انه افضل من الاطراء وكلمات التبجيل والشكر لان ذلك معناه ان صاحب هذا الرأي قد اهتم بالمشروع ودرسه وتمعن فيه وخرج برأي او مقترح ........وهذا يدل علي ما يتمتع به المشروع من قيمة.. او علي الاقل به ما استرعي انتباه الناس لبذل بعض الوقت والمجهود للاطلاع والرد وابداء الرأي
وفي النهاية اشكر الاخ احم صابر والاخ حسام علي سعة صدر كل منهما


----------



## اسماء منير (21 أبريل 2007)

مشروع متكامل وراقي جدا سلمت يداك


----------



## احمدصابر (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز حسام 
انا لم اقل انى اريد التصفيق على مشروعى فالمشروع لله الحمد لاقى اعجاب كثيير من المتخصصين قبل عرضه فى المنتدى بل على العكس انى كتبت فى البداية انى اريد التقييم ولكن التقييم الناتج عن دراسة ووعى بالموضع ومعايشة وتخيل مشاكله التصميمية فى مثل تلك المساحة بالاضافة الى ان هناك دائما متطلبات واولاويات تفرضها عليك اشياء كثيرة منها رغبة المالك فى بعض الاشياء الذى يراها ضرورية لمشروعه وكذلك ظروف تحيط بالمشروع لا تشعر بها الا اذا عايشت الموضوع بالورقة والقلم فلم تكن هذه الفكرة هى الاولى وانما هى اختيار من بدائل تصميمية كان احدها cluster concept ولكن يرحع الاختيار الاخير لما هو انسب للموضوع من كل جوانبه ...واخيرا اشكر لك حسن التقييم


----------



## كريم العاني (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كلكامش (21 أبريل 2007)

تسلم ايدك اخي على المشروع الحلو


----------



## حسام عبدالله (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي احمد على المشاركة واتمنى ان ارى مشاريع اخرى من تصميماتك الرائعة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (21 أبريل 2007)

في الواقع ان ما يحدث هو شيء صحي جدا
رأي ورأي آخر، نقد ومقترحات وردود......
هذا هو الهدف.......تبادل الخبرات ......وكما اسلف الاخ احمد صابر ....لكل مشروع ظروف محيطة لها تأثيرات كبيرة علي المنتج النهائي وللاسف قد يخرج المنتج النهائي ليس له علاقة بما تم وضعه من تصميم وتصورات من قبل المعماري....وهنا يقع علي المعماري مسئولية كبيرة في محاولة الوصول بتصميمة الي أرض الواقع.......


----------



## crismis2000 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع وثمرته أروع

وان شاء الله للأمام


----------



## بني دار (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشرو ع ممتاز و رائع ولكن أعتقد عدد مواقف السيارات قليل


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ احمد صابر
مجهود ممتاز وحل معقول جدا للوحدات السكنية ..الا انني اتفق مع اخي العزيز حسام عبد الله - والذي اكن له احترام كبير كمعماري - في بعض النقاط وهي 
اولا الشكل الدائري جيد جدا كحل اول .. الا انك ببعض الجهود كنت ستجد تركيبة افضل استغلالا للموقع واكثر اسجاما معه من الشكل الدائري الصريح الذي تعارض مع شكل الموقع المربع خاصة انك اهملت الاشكال المثلثة الناتجة من التقاطع ولم تقدم حلول معمارية مناسبة لها .. في رأيئ ان الشكل الدائري اختصر مزيد من الدراسة كانت مطلوبة بهذه النقطة 
ثانيا .. الفراغ الواحد الكبير الموجود في وسط المشروع حجمه كبير جدا مقارنة مع الارتفاع لكتل المباني مما سترك قلب المشروع معرضا للشمس كل ساعات النهار لو افترضنا كمثال ان الشكل معقد مكون مثلا من ثلاث دوائر متقاطعه ومتصلة فراغيا فان الاداء المناخي لها سيكون افضل كثيرا 
ايضا مقياس الفراغ قد يكون غير انساني لكن ذلك قد يكون مقبولا للانشطة السياحية 
الا انني ايضا اختلف معه في بعض النقاط ..
اري ان الفصل في حركة السيارات وحركة المشاة حل جيد جدا ومناسب لطبيعه النشاط 
الا انني اري ان المشروع بشكل عام جيد ومبذول به جهد مشكور


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد متميز وبارك الله بجهود جميع من عمل وساعد على التصميم


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## almiligy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل دكتور احمد صابر
طبعا المشروع جميل جدا ولكن لى تعليق على علاقة المبنى والسلالم وطريقة الدخول لكل عمارة على حدة !!!!!
ولكن فى النهاية المشروع جميل جدا


----------



## معماريه المستقبل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وتسلم على المشروع :20:


----------



## الشفق الابيض (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل دكتور احمد صابر
طبعا المشروع جميل جدا و احتاج المساعدة في الحصول على المشروع اوتوكاد


----------



## يزن العرابي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششكور يا دكتور


----------



## احمد_سلوم (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

